

Ask HN: Looking for a startup/project idea with Bitcoin - Xcelerate

The best startup ideas are those born from solutions to real problems that people have.  Sitting around thinking of ideas isn't a good way to start a business.<p>However, I'm a kind of strange person, because I don't have many problems, and the problems that I do have aren't really solvable anyways.<p>Bitcoin, I think, is on the rise.  I realize not everyone thinks this, but it's something that I think and something I would be willing to invest some time into this summer as a side-project.<p>I'm trying to imagine what problems <i>other</i> people have involving the use of Bitcoins, but it isn't going so well.  So if you use Bitcoin, and have problems relating to its usage, let me know what they are!  I'm sure there's many potential markets, but I can't seem to think of one I could easily jump into (particularly as a side project).  Any ideas HN?
======
wmf
Security (e.g. theft resistance) and UX are pretty poor right now.

------
vishalzone2002
amazon just closed theirs. there might be opportunity there

------
speeder
Bitcoin has two serious problems, first it is too hard to common people
understand.

Second, it is too hard for common people to buy and sell.

Bitcoin is perfect to you create a cheaper exchange and remittance company,
like Western union. Pull a WU using bitcoin as backend and get bloody rich.

